# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  راهنمایی برای طراحی قالب

## sayan

سلام دوستان گرامی.
من میخواهم طراحی قالب برای شیرپوینت یاد بگیرم. 

به نظر شما چه پیش نیازهایی هست که باید بلد باشم.
و اینکه طراحی قالب برای شیرپوینت چگونه انجام می شود.

همچنین شما آموزشگاه می شناسید که طراحی قالب برای شیرپوینت یاد بده .

با تشکر.

----------


## amin1softco

وقتی شما یک الب را با شرپوینت دیزانر طراحی می کنید امکان ذخیره و استفاده آن در یک سرور دیگه وجود داره برای ساخت قالب جدید با ویژوال استادیو 2010 اینجا رو ببنید :
http://usmanmughal.wordpress.com/201...using-feature/

این لینکم فک کنم مفید باشه:
http://toddbaginski.com/blog/which-s...-right-for-me/

در کل شرپوینت یک لایه روی ASP.NET و C#‎  وبقیه تکنولوژی های مایکروسافت است و طبیعتاً نیاز به مهارت هایی شبیه CSS,HTML  و سیلور لایت برای طراحی دارید.

----------


## sayan

آیا شما آموزشگاهی رو سراغ دارید که آموزش تخصصی در مورد این مطلب داشته باشه ؟

با تشکر.

----------


## amin1softco

من نه ولی شاید بقیه دوستان سراغ داشته باشند.
راهکار خلاق یک سوالی بپرسید.

----------

